# Teaching at a university in Thailand



## californiabeachboy (Jul 29, 2009)

I have a question about finding work teaching at a university in Thailand.

I am an American attorney, now semi-retired and want to spend some more time living overseas, particularly Southeast Asia, and probably Thailand (I have worked in France and Australia). I qualify for a retirement visa, but I understand you cannot work with that visa, and I think I would get bored without working at all. I am thinking about contacting some universities in Thailand that have a law program (there are many), and see if they could use someone to teach a Legal English class, or possibly a course in American law. I really only want to work part time (or at least not very hard!). I have a couple of questions:

1. I understand it is difficult and expensive for Thai organizations to get a work permit for their foreign employees, so they must be highly motivated. Does anyone here have any experience in trying to get a job teaching at a university. I have some experience teaching, but not a great deal, I am mostly a practitioner.

2. Same question as to non-governmental organizations (rule of law, etc.). Do they ever obtain permits for contract employees?.

Thanks to anyone who has some experience in this area.


----------



## Kanom (Aug 2, 2009)

ajarn dot com will be able to answer your questions. Good luck.


----------

